# Detroit Radio Control Club Launches new website



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

The DRCCC is pleased to announce a new site. Alright sorry to get you excited, what I meant was the new website. At least, we can use it as a tool to promote the search for a actual site in the future. Finally, for the first time, the DRCCC has its own website, complete with a forum. From here we can use as a tool to distribute the latest information. Also members are welcome to post on the forum if you'd like. Its a great place to get the conversation going about the DRCCC.


Here's the address:
www.drccc.org


Regarding the 2007 club racing season. I cannot announce planning for 2007 club racing season yet. I feel we do not have enough signups. Once we feel we have enough we will begin planning. Please direct people to the new website, they will find the link to sign up there.


DRCCC President
248.635.5715
www.drccc.org
[email protected]


----------

